# roof access stairway



## Sifu (Sep 11, 2015)

I have a commercial addition with a permanent stairway serving the roof.  The stairway does not have the required headroom.  This occurred because they changed from a ladder to the steps.  I can find no exception to the 80" requirement for headroom.  Have I missed it?  IBC refers to stairways, IMC refers to ladders.  Anywhere else I should look?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 11, 2015)

1009.16 Stairway to roof.

In buildings four or more stories above grade plane, one stairway shall extend to the roof surface, unless the roof has a slope steeper than four units vertical in 12 units horizontal (33-percent slope). In buildings without an occupied roof, access to the roof from the top story shall be permitted to be by an alternating tread device.

I have permitted ships ladders in lieu of the alternating tread device because the FD hates them.


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2015)

as in roof access ladder?

as in not part of an exit?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 11, 2015)

Roof access only? No worries.........


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 11, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 1009.16 Stairway to roof.In buildings four or more stories above grade plane, one stairway shall extend to the roof surface, unless the roof has a slope steeper than four units vertical in 12 units horizontal (33-percent slope). In buildings without an occupied roof, access to the roof from the top story shall be permitted to be by an alternating tread device.
> 
> I have permitted ships ladders in lieu of the alternating tread device because the FD hates them.


Good news for you in the 2015;

*1011.12 Stairway to roof*. In buildings four or more stories

above grade plane, one stairway shall extend to the roof surface

unless the roof has a slope steeper than four units vertical

in 12 units horizontal (33-percent slope).

*Exception:* Other than where required by Section

1011.12.1, in buildings without an occupied roof access to

the roof from the top story shall be permitted to be by an

alternating tread device, a ship’s ladder or a permanent

ladder.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 11, 2015)

Would the intent of exception to 1009.16 forgive the head room clearance?

Exception: In buildings without an occupied roof,

access to the roof shall be permitted to be a roof hatch

or trap door not less than 16 square feet (1.5 m2) in area

and having a minimum dimension of 2 feet (610 mm).

The purpose of the penthouse or stairway bulkhead

requirement in this section is to protect the walking

surface of the stairway to the roof. The exception provides

for situations when roof access is only needed

for service or maintenance purposes, and where the

access may be permitted by alternatives such as

alternating tread devices, ship’s ladders or ladders.


----------



## north star (Sep 11, 2015)

*& : & : &*



Sifu,

So that we can assist you further, which IBC edition are you using ?

Am I understanding your application in that, a [ traditional ] stairway

has been installed where a ladder used to be, and you want to know

that because this stairway has now been installed, ...does it have to be

constructed to the requirements of a [ normal ] stairway, or at least

the headroom portion of a [ normal ] stairway ?



*& : & : &*


----------



## north star (Sep 11, 2015)

*& : & : &*



In reading Section 1009.1 [ `12 IBC ], ...since [ typical ] stairway construction

is for "Occupiable portions" of a building, IMO, the headroom question in your

OP will not be applicable.

All of Section 1009 is for "occupiable portions" only !

*& : & : &*


----------



## Sifu (Sep 11, 2015)

The stairway was installed instead of a ladder.  The original plan was for a ladder.  The building is less than 4 stories and the ladder access would be allowed with a pop up hatch.  What they have installed is a stairway to the pop up.  The roof is not occupied, only access is for equipment.  My concern is basically whether or not the stairway is subject to the MOE requirements.  Partly I think that since it is a stairway, and people may behave differently on a stairway than they would on a ladder, in other words, they will pay less attention to thinks like the steel beam that they will definitely hit their head on, than they would climbing a ladder, then it should meet those requirements.  On the other hand, the stairs are more easily traversed and maybe inherently safer than the ladder.  I figure that the stairway requirements are in the MOE section, which by definition is for occupied portions of the building so those requirements may not apply.  But if not are there any other requirements for them?  The job was permitted under the 09 IBC, but I would entertain a 15 reference.


----------



## north star (Sep 12, 2015)

*& : & : &*

Sifu,

In reading the various sections applicable to Stairways; in the `09,

...the `12  &  the `15 IBC, ...the `09 DOES require a minimum of 80

inches of headroom, while the `12 & the `15 editions apply only to

those portions of a building that are "occupiable".

If you are desiring to enforce the `09 IBC, See Section 1009.2

as the applicable Section.

IMO, ...you do not have a MOE, according the definition listed

in Ch. 10  of the `09 IBC: *"**MEANS OF EGRESS.*  A continuous

and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress  travel

from any occupied portion of a building or structure to a

publicway. A means of egress consists of three separate and

distinct parts: the exit access, the exit and the exit discharge."

There's that pesky term of "occupiable portion of a building"

again,  however, ...you DO have a stairway, ...just not an MOE

stairway.

Since your Stairway is not intended for the thundering herds

to utilize, ...persons using the Stairway are, IMO, ...expected

to have and actually use, a higher degree of awareness when

using it [  i.e. - not bumping their heads on protruding

objects  ].

Hope this helps !

*& : & : &*


----------



## Sifu (Sep 14, 2015)

I think you are right on North Star, leaning towards the MOE side of things too.  With a pop up hatch up top how could I worry too much about the other obstructions.  Gonna go with not required to comply.  Thanks all.


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2015)

Paint the head knockers pink


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 14, 2015)

OSHA probably has something to say about this.  You can't enforce that, but you can caution the owner that they could being fined.


----------



## Sifu (Sep 14, 2015)

They have been sufficiently cautioned, I advised them to consult the architect.  He has bigger shoulders than I do.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 21, 2019)

Just piggybacking onto this old conversation.  I found out today that because my elevator manufacturer recommended I install my control room at the roof level of my 4-story-over-podium building, I now need a full stair to the roof, ant the roof over that stair will be over 60' high, and therefore OSHA regulations will require a construction elevator to be operational once the building construction reaches 36' in height.  The cost of this construction elevator  rental + daily operator at prevailing wage is about $400k over the course of construction... a nice paying gig if can get it.


----------

